# next generation (new technology)



## JustOneQuestion

Hi there,

I hope someone here can help me with a quick question that I have.  I'm currently making a website for teaching English, and I need to give instructions/details on features and functionality in other languages for any zero level beginners visiting the site.

I've just paid for a full Polish translation, and they appear to have translated everything, apart from a single phrase.

The phrase is '*Next Generation Education*'.  The meaning, of which is '_education taught using technologically advanced (next generation) methods'_.

My question is: Does this phrase need translating (for example, would a Polish speaker understand it as it is), or can it simply not be translated?  If it can, what would be the best way to translate it, using the context above?

Many thanks in advance.

K Knight.


----------



## Ben Jamin

JustOneQuestion said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I hope someone here can help me with a quick question that I have.  I'm currently making a website for teaching English, and I need to give instructions/details on features and functionality in other languages for any zero level beginners visiting the site.
> 
> I've just paid for a full Polish translation, and they appear to have translated everything, apart from a single phrase.
> 
> The phrase is '*Next Generation Education*'.  The meaning, of which is '_education taught using technologically advanced (next generation) methods'_.
> 
> My question is: Does this phrase need translating (for example, would a Polish speaker understand it as it is), or can it simply not be translated?  If it can, what would be the best way to translate it, using the context above?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> K Knight.



This phrase can be translated in many ways, but I think that none of them should be be literal.
I would propose : 
Nauczanie metodami najnowszej generacji (Back translation: Teaching with newest generation methods), 
or
Nauczanie najnowocześniejszymi metodami (Back translation: Teaching with most modern methods)
or
Nauczanie z użyciem najnowocześniejszych zdobyczy techniki (Back translation: Teaching using most advanced technological methods)

Actually, I would personally prefer the last one.


----------



## JustOneQuestion

That's fantastic!

Thank you so much, Ben Jamin.


----------



## wolfbm1

May I suggest:
Nowoczesne nauczanie. (= Next generation education.)
OR
Nauczanie  z zastosowaniem technologii informacyjnych i komunikacyjnych. (Education with the use of information and communication technologies.)
OR
Nauczanie  z zastosowaniem nowych technologii informacyjnych i komunikacyjnych. (Education with the use of new information and communication technologies.)


----------



## JustOneQuestion

Wow.  Thanks, wolf!

Actually, now I'm a little confused...  I went with Ben's recommendation, but it's possible that 'Nowoczesne nauczanie' may work better.  I'm a new member, so I can't post links, but here are images of how both translations currently look:









What do you think would work better, here?  'Nauczanie z użyciem najnowocześniejszych zdobyczy techniki' or 'Nowoczesne nauczanie'.  Or is there even much of a difference?

The reason that I ask, is because with this sort of thing in English, less (fewer words) is usually more.  However, I'm not sure if the same principle applies in Polish.

Thanks again, everyone, for all your help.


----------



## Thomas1

I prefer:
_Nauczanie nowej/najnowszej generacji 
_(Literally: Teaching of the new/newest generation)
or
_Nowoczesne nauczanie
_(Literally: Modern teaching)


This is probably a subjective question to some extent.


----------



## Ben Jamin

JustOneQuestion said:


> Wow.  Thanks, wolf!
> 
> Actually, now I'm a little confused...  I went with Ben's recommendation, but it's possible that 'Nowoczesne nauczanie' may work better.  I'm a new member, so I can't post links, but here are images of how both translations currently look:
> 
> View attachment 15209
> .
> 
> 
> View attachment 15210
> What do you think would work better, here?  'Nauczanie z użyciem najnowocześniejszych zdobyczy techniki' or 'Nowoczesne nauczanie'.  Or is there even much of a difference?
> 
> The reason that I ask, is because with this sort of thing in English, less (fewer words) is usually more.  However, I'm not sure if the same principle applies in Polish.
> 
> Thanks again, everyone, for all your help.


I agree with you that a message consisting of a few words usually is most powerful, and this applies to Polish as well.
At the same time the speaker has to decide if too few words wouldn't be too vague to transfer the message.
One must just guess where the optimum is.
I think that your choice, whatever it was was right


----------



## jasio

Thomas1 said:


> I prefer:
> _Nauczanie nowej/najnowszej generacji
> _(Literally: Teaching of the new/newest generation)
> or
> _Nowoczesne nauczanie
> _(Literally: Modern teaching)



Google votes for the latter. Me too. 

The former was used just a couple of times, partially as section titles of documents, partially just taken out of context (like 'teaching a new generation of athlets'). The most popular however is "nowoczesne metody nauczania" ('the most modern methods of teaching'), albeit it focuses more on methodology than on teaching.

BTW - if the phrase is going to be used as a title or headline, IMHO it should be as concise as possible and aiming straight between the eyes. Phrases consisting of 5-6 words are probably a way too long.


----------



## wolfbm1

Hello, Just. 

I think that 'Nowoczesne nauczanie' might be a good title. It has a broader meaning than 'Nauczanie nowoczesnymi technologiami', because it encompasses the use of modern technology such as interactive whiteboards and new teaching methodology such as TBLT.

However, if I wanted to stress the use of technology, I would go for 'Nauczanie nowoczesnymi technologiami.'

The adjective 'nowej generacji' (next generation) is usually used with devices or equipment in Polish, such as 'samochody/komputery nowej generacji' (= next generation cars/computers). That is why I do not really like it.


----------



## JustOneQuestion

Thanks again to everyone for all your help.  Having given it much careful thought and taking all of the fantastic advice into consideration, I've decided to go with 'Nowoczesne nauczanie'.

You guys have helped a lot.


----------



## wolfbm1

Hello again, JustOneQuestion. 
I have just had a look at the website you are making. I think you might also consider these titles:

'Edukacja Nowej Generacji'  (Although it is ambiguous, because it can mean either 'Next Generation Education' or 'Education of the Next Generation,' I think it is worth to use this title in the context of the NG logo. It is also short.)

'Kursy Językowe Nowej Generacji' (Next Generation Language Courses) - The main drawback is the fact there are as many as four words. The advantage is that the title is not ambiguous and contains the NG initials.

One more: 'Nowoczesna edukacja.' At least this title has a word similar to the English 'education' and an initial letter n. It does not have the word 'generacja.'


Let's see what others think about it.

(BTW, I think that a Full (range of) Courses From Beginner To Advanced could also be translated as Pełen Zakres Kursów Od Podstawowego Do Zaawansowanego.)


----------



## JustOneQuestion

Thanks, wolf.


----------

